# ladies handbags



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Not being an expert on these things looking for an expensive designer one. Can anyone give any recomendations?

ps. its for the wifey so dont be letting slip at the next meet


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> Not being an expert on these things looking for an expensive designer one. Can anyone give any recomendations?
> 
> ps. its for the wifey so dont be letting slip at the next meet


I dont really know much either but I have to buy one for my girl too. Its going to be a chloe one.

Dont get a fake, they can tell a mile off! :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I bought my Mrs a Radley Handbag from John Lewis recently which she was well chuffed with - they seem to be 'in' at the mo - but I'm sure some laydees will be along shortly to advise


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My wife's had her Radley for a couple of years now - just got a purse to match too


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

This should be a great place to find out about handbags given the postings in the last few weeks - been flying about everywhere!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can get Radley at John Lewis, House of Fraser, Debenhams and also there are some websites that specialise in just Radley and all the gorgeous accessories and limited edition handbags.

I have recently found out there is a Radley shop in Herts somewhere and specialises in Radley and all the accessories. My husband knows the exact directions how to get there. When he gets home I will ask him and put the directions on here.

They come in all shapes, colours and styles. I wouldn't have anything else. 

Go get your wifey a Radley  . They come with a little pot of leather cleaner and a inner bag to store the bag in too 8)  . I think they are fun funky bags.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I have over 160 Radley bags inlcuding limited edition ones!


    :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

160?!!!

What on earth do you need that many for...in keeping with slg's post you might be better employed in the flame (and other rooms) :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 160?!!!
> 
> What on earth do you need that many for...in keeping with slg's post you might be better employed in the flame (and other rooms) :wink: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Maybe her hubby has to buy her a new one every time he sleeps around :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > 160?!!!
> ...


Could be 160 handbags swinging there way towards you with a comment like that Rob :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TODS

H


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Maybe her hubby has to buy her a new one every time he sleeps around :roll:


Why that accusation? Do you know my husband? NO! Didn't think you did! More importantly I don't take too well to insults slung at my husband thank you! :x He is a very sincere loyal man who is highly intellegent.

So keep your opinions and assumptions to yourself please then we will all get along just fine!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

As for the 160 bags? I know somebody who owns a boutique where I live that has a Radley Consession within their shop so I get a discount and can browse through their Radley range catelogue.

Satisfied? :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe her hubby has to buy her a new one every time he sleeps around :roll:
> ...


Not an accusation, opinion, assumption or insult - merely a provocative thought on where 160 bags may have come from which you have now clarified. Thank you. :-*

By the way, this is how you spell *intelligent*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I like Radley bags, I don't love them and I certainly wouldn't have more than 2, and I'd use those two regulary. I've never understood people that "collect" things for the sake of it... What's the point??

I don't subscribe to the " keeping things for best" policy either.

Like it, buy it, use it.

160 bags? That would have cost you in excess of Â£10k you could have bought a TT for that :lol: 
Ridiculous.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys - depends on your lady but I would try to get a very detailled specification or even the name of the exact one she wants if I were you. Even if she has pointed out a style she likes it is so easy to get it wrong. youd be better off buying her shoes - thats how tough it is to get right!

When shopping make sure its not too big/too small/too chunky/too casual/not enough pockets/too many pockets/strap too long/strap too short plus the right colour and style etc etc etc . It would be so sad to be given a bag that you dont really like and having to use it for a couple of years just to wear it out... (I dont subscribe to the "have lots of bags but never use them" school either).

Good luck !

Lou


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> 160 bags? That would have cost you in excess of Â£10k you could have bought a TT for that :lol:
> Ridiculous.


and the equivalent of more than one a week over a 3 year period!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm still reeling from the >160 Radley bags.

Assuming that, like most people, you buy more than one brand at any one time, how many bags do you own in total?

Or are they all Radley? In swhich case it makes me wonder why you didn't just bite the bullet and buy an expensive bag or two in the first place.

I don't hink you can go wrong with Mulberry myself. Understated, timeless, classic.

http://www.mulberry.com/

And if you live anywhere near Bicester Village, you might be lucky enough to get one for less than they cost 'in the shops'.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well Abi should be congratulated on her single handed achievement......

Radley, the new Burberry.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

She's not been back so maybe it's the usual Abi bolox ... :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> She's not been back so maybe it's the usual Abi bolox ... :roll:


She's probably out shopping with all her bags and is having a problem remembering which one she put all her credit cards in.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Apt title for this thread :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sim said:


> Apt title for this thread :lol:


Its an apt title for ANY thread about handbags, I would have thought? :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Does Guinness make hand bags? I overheard Beloved saying they were 'fun' for the evenings (am still on quest for a nice Xmas pressie)?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Gary

That'll be Lulu Guinness. She designs 50's style handbags. Very cool, very funky.

www.luluguinness.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Gary
> 
> That'll be Lulu Guinness. She designs 50's style handbags. Very cool, very funky.
> 
> www.luluguinness.com


Nice. Fun and, as you say, funky. 

Not exactly giving them away tho, 

[url=http://www.luluguinness.com/s...w.luluguinness.com/shop/produc ... ctid=16342 [/url]eh?

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Gary
> ...


No, but as a novelty you could mail it to your beloved without spending any extra on an envelope or postage... :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Bet that would get lost in the post


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Radley bags are very nice!

I have one large bag for work and a small bag for going out with. They are very well made, look very smart but not too expensive. Always a winner! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm surprised at the Lulu Guinness one being Â£600. IIRC, she was one of the original 'Designers at Debenhams' so I thought her worth was somewhat diluted by that fact.


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Kell said:


> I don't hink you can go wrong with Mulberry myself. Understated, timeless, classic.
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/
> 
> And if you live anywhere near Bicester Village, you might be lucky enough to get one for less than they cost 'in the shops'.


Ooh, never knew they had a shop at Bicester. Do I tell the GF or not? She's already got one (Roxanne) and is getting another for Christmas (Bayswater).


----------

